# Is Pharmstrong behind on his litigation bills?



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder why he sold his mansion?


Lance Armstrong Sells Off Austin Estate | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I do not know if he is behind per se, but I do think he knows they are coming and will be substantial!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

what happened to all those people claiming he had $100 million in the bank?


----------



## lootcorp (Feb 27, 2013)

EPO ain't cheap...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

He sold it so he can afford the new Di2 9070.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> He sold it so he can afford the new Di2 9070.



:lol:


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

lootcorp said:


> EPO ain't cheap...


 Less than $500 per year from China, 10x that from US legit sources, but since LA has retired maybe Ferrari no longer offers the professional courtesy discounts.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

[edit] Never mind.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

At this point Lance's only chance is to lock his assets in a Swiss bank account and relocate to Fiji.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Interesting. 

Apparently he sold the house for less than its listing price or last tax valuation. 

If you read the comments in his hometown newspaper, well, lets just say he's not the favorite son. 

Armstrong sells Austin home | www.statesman.com


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Armstrong took out an almost 2 million dollar credit on said house in the Fall. 

Opening up the line of credit doesn't mean he actually withrew the money. I'm assuming any money he did take + interest would have to be repaid from the sale. 

I thought in Texas you could 'homestead' or protect your home from bankruptcy. 

The rest of the article is the same old rehash. 

roopstigo | The Soul of Sports | Inside Livestrong


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Apparently he sold the house for less than its listing price or last tax valuation.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


It appears, judging by the comments, that Pharmstrong is hiding said house via a trust rather than actually offloading it.

And yes; It doesn't sound like he's well liked in his community.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

It says he sold his house to an oil and gas rights guy. 

It didn't say wether the guy wanted to live there, drill / frak there, or both. 

I don't get it from a financial perspective. He could keep it through bankruptcy. He has (if I remember correctly) other properties he could sell if he needed cash (homes in Aspen, maybe Hawaii). 

Does anyone know if you can 'extradite' civil settlements, like you can criminal sentences? 

Hypothetically lets say Armstrong transfers all his cash to Costa Rico. (Well, minus what he has stashed in Switzerland). Then he moves to Costa Rico. Then SCA, USPS, etc.. Take him to court and win. Armstrong doesn't bother to show. 

He loses. He gets a bill in the mail from SCA. He scribbles 'No hablo Englais' on it and sends it back. 

Can he be forced to pay? Like could the Costa Rican government seize his assets? 

Obviously, I picked Costa Rico kinda randomly, substitute any country people like to retire to.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Obviously, I picked Costa Rico kinda randomly, substitute any country people like to retire to.


Obviously, since there is no such country. ;-) I'd lay odds on Grand Cayman, myself.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

With good offshore asset protection, no he can't be forced to pay (just like OJ). There are still a number of countries that won't cooperate with US investigations or information requests. However the number is dwindling rapidly due to some changes by the IRS which effectively ban banks from the US market if they don't cooperate. Many will no longer take US depositors because of all the headaches it entails. The other issue is fraud, which is rampant in many tax havens. Vanuatu will keep your money from the US legal reach but is very likely to keep you from ever getting it back as well.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

Lance Armstrong Reportedly Buys New Home On Austin Lake In Texas (PHOTOS)

He apparently just purchased up a new $4.34 million, 12,000+ sq. ft. home in Austin. And yeah, we're sick of him and would be happy for him to f'off and live elsewhere


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He's UPGRADING?!??!! I just threw my Trek down the stairs.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

It has an art studio. Armstrong doesn't strike me as the artsy type. 

Guess it's for the kids.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Maybe he'll pose (and tweet+instagram) with his yellow jerseys and/or make paintings of them (and tweet+instagram).


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I just saw this home in one of those "top 10 interesting homes" PowerPoint slide a month go on msn.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this. 

Armstrong doped and deserves his ban. 
He should have to pay back his bonuses, money from the Times slander case, etc...

But I don't have any desire to see him be financially wiped out, loose his home, etc... 

I guess I don't hate him, or take any schadenfreude in his downfall.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Bluenote said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Apparently he sold the house for less than its listing price or last tax valuation.
> 
> ...


The Austin community has a good amount of hate for him now. It's been growing for over a decade, now it's peaking. I think it is wonderful. They can all go back to foaming at the mouth over Matthew McConahey (sp) and Andre Aggassi (sp).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JasonLopez said:


> The Austin community has a good amount of hate for him now. It's been growing for over a decade, now it's peaking. I think it is wonderful. They can all go back to foaming at the mouth over Matthew McConahey (sp) and Andre Aggassi (sp).


Do these aforementinoed individuals have an impact in the daily lives of people living in Austin?


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Do these aforementinoed individuals have an impact in the daily lives of people living in Austin?


Have you been to Austin?

There are literally entire groups of girls who go "Matthew McConhey" hunting in packs, all matching shirts. I've seen this dozens of times. So to answer your question, yes. Further, it infuriates me because I'm not him.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

otiebob said:


> Lance Armstrong Reportedly Buys New Home On Austin Lake In Texas (PHOTOS)
> 
> He apparently just purchased up a new $4.34 million, 12,000+ sq. ft. home in Austin. And yeah, we're sick of him and would be happy for him to f'off and live elsewhere


Curse. Words.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JasonLopez said:


> Have you been to Austin?
> 
> There are literally entire groups of girls who go "Matthew McConhey" hunting in packs, all matching shirts. I've seen this dozens of times. So to answer your question, yes. Further, it infuriates me because I'm not him.


I've been to Austin a few times and didn't see Lance, McConahey (sp), Aggassi (sp), or people looking for them.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.
> 
> Armstrong doped and deserves his ban.
> He should have to pay back his bonuses, money from the Times slander case, etc...
> ...


Agreed. 

Lance has gone from super rich to just rich. Sold the private jet, now flies 1st class. Sold the $10 million dream house to buy a $3 million house. 

I would prefer to see him work his way out of the downward spiral but I don't think his pride will let him.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Apparently he sold the house for less than its listing price or last tax valuation.
> 
> ...


Nowhere did that article say what he sold for. It said the loan amount. The sales price would have been more than the loan.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I would prefer to see him work his way out of the downward spiral but I don't think his pride will let him.


Most people are loving his downfall, although very few would ever admit it. Especially if I'm the one suggesting it.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, for all those following Pharmstrong and gloating over his "losing his ill gotten gains"; you might better think again:

Lance Armstrong buys new $4.3 million Austin house days after selling old mansion  - NY Daily News

Not to shabby looking. So much for "cheaters never prosper".


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

otiebob said:


> Lance Armstrong Reportedly Buys New Home On Austin Lake In Texas (PHOTOS)
> 
> He apparently just purchased up a new $4.34 million, 12,000+ sq. ft. home in Austin. And yeah, we're sick of him and would be happy for him to f'off and live elsewhere





The Tedinator said:


> Well, for all those following Pharmstrong and gloating over his "losing his ill gotten gains"; you might better think again:
> 
> Lance Armstrong buys new $4.3 million Austin house days after selling old mansionÂ* - NY Daily News
> 
> Not to shabby looking. So much for "cheaters never prosper".


Dude; Where you been?


You're a day late and a dollar short. That's already been covered  .


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Dude; Where you been?
> 
> 
> You're a day late and a dollar short. That's already been covered  .


Doh! Creeping senility, I guess!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

According to Neal Karlinsky of ABC news, the DOJ has filed its civil case and is seeking a jury trial of Wonderboy and Johann. 
Get yer popcorn!!

Update: ESPN is reporting it now.

Justice Department says Lance Armstrong was 'unjustly enriched' - ESPN


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

haha he should have just kept his mouth shut.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

spade2you said:


> Maybe he'll pose (and tweet+instagram) with his yellow jerseys and/or make paintings of them (and tweet+instagram).


Maybe fellow retired Texan and aspiring artist, George W. can paint him in the shower.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

An updated on Armstrong's current legal woes. For those who are interested in the legal and financial aspects (aka risks) of doping. 

Lance Armstrong fails in effort to dismiss case over $3m Tour bonuses

If I remember correctly, Armstrong was trying to get this case dismissed. His argument was - the time frame to sue him had expired, as Acceptance knew or should have known he doped.

USA TODAY


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Says Travis Tygart ruined his life. After looking at the slideshow of his new home, I can't wait for my life to be "ruined" too.


----------

